# Is this a Look frame?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

A guy in my town has this posted on craigslist. The title says..

"21 inch carbon framed (look) 14 speed road..."

Here are some pics. 
What say ye? Should I check it out? It doesn't sound like he knows what he has, if it is what he has...


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

the rear drop out looks similar to my kg 86 and the cable routing looks similar to especially in the photo of the top tube 
what does he want for it? it may be worth a look if it isnt to over the top!!!

if you have a look see if the lugs are alloy it could be a resprayed kg 86 
actually the more i look at it, it is very similar even down to the lower cage location on the down tube?
sad that it has been reprayed!!

Twiggy


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep....it's a LOOK...Like Twiggy, it looks like a resprayed KG86. The rear dropouts will either be stamped LOOK or TVT...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I wrote him to see if it was still available. It is. I am going to try and see it tomorrow or so. 
I don't know what to do with the quill stem. I also want to put regular bars and shifters on it. 
Is this going to be possible? What if the reach with the quill stem doesn't work? Am I SOL? 
Also, can I put newer components on it? Derailleurs and crank?
Please help. 

He sent me a larger pic.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> I wrote him to see if it was still available. It is. I am going to try and see it tomorrow or so.
> I don't know what to do with the quill stem. I also want to put regular bars and shifters on it.
> Is this going to be possible? What if the reach with the quill stem doesn't work? Am I SOL?
> Also, can I put newer components on it? Derailleurs and crank?
> ...



That bike has 7/8 speed Dura Ace components. You could put newer components on it but why?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess, I wouldn't need to if I can do ok with it on the hills. 
What are your thoughts on the handle bar/stem/shifters change? Is this going to be possible?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think there was some on here that converted this frame to a 10 spd with sram and got it down to 15 pounds or something 

Mine has normal bars and runs 7 spd with down tube shifters, and i have to agree why change it. It is a classic just a shame the resprayed it. 
I got a number of compliments on my kg 86 when at the look ride the other day and I wont be changing a thing unless i can find a nice sun tour group set!!!

I would grab it get some look stickers on the down tube ets so ppl know what i am riding then send me the serial numbers and i will try and tell you when it was made and what frame number it is 


Good luck 

Twiggy


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I would definitely put normal road bars back on it, though.
Quill stems are still available, if you need a different length.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What kind of handle bars can I use with a quill stem? How do I get the shifting back to normal and is normal on the down-tube or can I have them on the handlebars? Is there a way to get a regular stem on it, or is it not made that way?
I'd kinda like to know these things before I go and look at it. I don't want to buy it and then be stuck with something that I can't find parts for or be able to fit on. 
Please help.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

I just did a fast search and i think you should be able to get this set up the way you want if the bike fits you for the most part ....I would put the best stem for the fit you need on and a set of bars and put shifters on the bars.....I just got a Can that was changed over it is nice and works nice i feel the shifters on the tube is harder to work with......but this is just my thoughts


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> I guess, I wouldn't need to if I can do ok with it on the hills.
> What are your thoughts on the handle bar/stem/shifters change? Is this going to be possible?



Just remember that more gears, unless you go triple or compact, don't help on hills...The cassette range on a 7/8 speed is the same as 9/10 speed


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I checked mine today and it has TVT on the rear drop outs 

i will try and find the kg 86 that had sram red it is here some where 

Twiggy


Here it is YAY i found it this is the same frame as mine and the if the one above is a kg 86 then it will be the same 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=209419
from having a look at what he has done he has stuck with the down tube shifters but i am sure it could have sti levers put on it with out a problem 

Looking at the top of the seat tube i notice that the clamp bolt area is quite different it may be even older than the kg 86 or younger. I still think it is a Look the bottle cage is very low as is the one in the other thread 

Twiggy


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Am I stuck using a quill stem? Is there a way to put a regular stem on it?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> Am I stuck using a quill stem? Is there a way to put a regular stem on it?



Did the thread link offer any answers ??


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

No. 

I think I'm going to pass. I'm thinking it's going to be too much work to try to get it where I want it. I don't want down-tube shifters and from they way no one is answering, it looks like I won't be able to find bar-shifters that will work with the components already on it. Plus, more than likely, I'd have to find a quill stem that fits and who knows if that is possible. 

Not too mention it's all blacked out. Can't find the proper decals, etc...
As much as I'd love to, I know if it's not set up comfortable or with "brifters" I won't ride it. 

I am wanting to get another bike in the summer. Either a 586 or a Pinarello, so I don't think I want to spend money on a bike that I won't probably ride.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> No.
> 
> I think I'm going to pass. I'm thinking it's going to be too much work to try to get it where I want it. I don't want down-tube shifters and from they way no one is answering, it looks like I won't be able to find bar-shifters that will work with the components already on it. Plus, more than likely, I'd have to find a quill stem that fits and who knows if that is possible.
> 
> ...


Good grief.
Buy some new Sora speed shifter or Tiagra 9 speed shifters.
If the current cassette is an 8, replace it with a 9. If it's a 7, buy some new wheels such as Mavic Aksiums for $250.
There are a billion handlebars that will fit the stem. There are new 1" quill stems available. Or you can get a quill converter for $20 and put on a threadless stem. Or you can replace the fork with a 1" threadless fork.

There. The Look is now acceptable.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Now you tell me....

I didn't think there was sufficient spacing for newer wheels? The newer shifters will work with the older stuff? 

I just spoke with the guy. He sounds pretty old. He doesn't really know what he has. He said he just fixes up bikes and that is brother gave this one to him and it was already painted and stuff. He doesn't know what/who Look is. 

I told him I would look it to what I'd need to get it to where I wanted it and maybe call him after the holidays.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> Now you tell me....
> 
> I didn't think there was sufficient spacing for newer wheels? The newer shifters will work with the older stuff?
> 
> ...


Depends on if it's 7 or 8. I couldn't guarantee that a new wheel would fit if it's 7 speed. There probably isn't a lot of wiggle room. I don't have any experience with old Look frames.

If it's 8 speed, no problem.

If it IS 7 speed, you might be able to find some 7 speed STIs on eBay.

As for the derailleurs, I've used 7 speed derailleurs with 8 and 9 speed with no problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

IT'S GOT ALL THE GOODIES AND WEIGHS IN AT 16 LBS 14 OUNCES.

* ROLF VECTOR WHEELS
* BRAND NEW CONTI GP TIRES
* PHIL WOOD BOTTOM BRACKET
* 14 SPEED DURA ACE
* LITESPEED TI NECK
* 8 BEND X-TENOS BARS
* CARBON PRO CF CRANKS
the guy I got our 2.8 can from switch everything out my shifters are on the bars I gave $250 for the bike


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> Now you tell me....
> 
> I didn't think there was sufficient spacing for newer wheels? The newer shifters will work with the older stuff?
> 
> ...


I just re-read your original post, and I see the bike is 7 speed.

So, see if this falls within your budget:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-RSX-STI...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4154ac2df2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

Road Bike - Racing style, affordable - $450 (Liberty Lake)
Date: 2010-11-20, 11:57AM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

For sale I have a Fetish Cycles Inizio road racing bike. This is a fast, sharp looking, lightweight, and affordable road bike. Use it for racing, commuting, Centennial Trail fitness, or tackle that uphill climb you have always wanted to conquer! This bike was put together and maintained by me, and has never been stored outside. Its in excellent condition and would make a great first road bike, fast and affordable commuter, or a welcome addition to your collection at a low cost.

Frame Size: "Large" - 22" frame - Should fit a person 5'-8" - 6'-0"

Fetish Cycles Inizio road frame, gloss black - no damage, never crashed (aluminum) - 58cm
Bontrager Race X Lite carbon fork - aluminum steerer
Bontrager Race Lite Wheelset, anodized blue.
Michelin Pro Race tires (still a lot of life left)
Sora 9 speed shifters
Ultegra brakeset
Tiagra rear derailleur
Sora front derailleur
Easton EA30 handlebar and seatpost
FSA IS2 Headset
9 speed cassette (12-25)
Truvativ Elita triple crankset with external bearing bottom bracket - both are nearly new
Terry Fly Gellisimo Titanium rail saddle (leather)
Shimano SPD clipless pedals included (but not pictured).


More info about Fetish Cycles Inizio: http://www.fetishcycles.com/road/inizio/index.html


Let me know if this is something you'd be interested in, or if you have questions.


* Location: Liberty Lake
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 2071214973-0 image 2071214973-1
image 2071214973-2 image 2071214973-3
PostingID: 2071214973

* Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> Now you tell me....
> 
> I didn't think there was sufficient spacing for newer wheels? The newer shifters will work with the older stuff?
> 
> ...


I am sure the bike in the link i posted had newer wheels and 10 speed so anything is possible. I am not familar with the stem you are talking about but i am sure this could be converted to sti levers and new bars 

How much does he want ????

Twiggy


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Road Bike - Racing style, affordable - $450 (Liberty Lake)
> Date: 2010-11-20, 11:57AM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> ...


Why are you posting these?
I don't get it....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2010)

someone sent me a note asking if I thought they had found a good deal on a road and i went to post it to them to show what i found there but put it in the wrong place


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Why are you posting these? I don't get it....


I didn't get it either. lol

He's asking $325. I don't know. I'm still thinking about it, but I have some other things I need to buy right now that are not bike related. 

I guess I could make it a project over the winter, but I still don't see myself choosing to ride it over my other bike and I am planing on getting something else (566/586/FP6) in the summer. I'd rather put the money there.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I rode an Pinarello and could not wait to get back onto my 566. I've never tried a 586 but would love to see how it rides.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Weav said:


> I rode an Pinarello and could not wait to get back onto my 566.


You would not be the first person to say that and from my mate at the carbon repair centre he has said the Pinarellos are the number one frame for manufacturing faults!!!!

Twiggy


----------

